# 6D IOS remote app ?



## TonyMM (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anybody seen "hide or hair" of the remote app for IOS ? Any betas out there ? Any rumors on when we can download it ? Will it be in iTunes or direct from Canon ??


----------



## icantpickaname13 (Jan 31, 2013)

It's already out and has been... Just go on your iOS device and search "EOS Remote" in the App Store. Good Luck!


----------



## Badger (Jan 31, 2013)

You might have a hard time finding it if you are searching on an iPad. I don't think it is native for the iPad which might be why you are having a hard time finding it. Search for it directly on iTunes, or on an iPhone (iPod Touch).


----------



## bholliman (Jan 31, 2013)

I have an iPad2 and am using the EOS Remote for iPhones. Works fine. 

I understand an iPad HD version of EOS Remote is coming at some point.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to see the HD version come out. I find that with the 2x expansion on the iPad (Retina display) that at first I think that images are a bit soft. They look great when I get to the PC, but it's a little off putting during capture because of the app not supporting the native resolution of the display.


----------



## TonyMM (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for responses. I have now found the app to come up on a search in iTunes from my mac and from my iPad2 when searching for iPhone apps -- but search will not return a find for iPad app - which, I guess, means that it's not a native ipad app. Hope Canon can realize the priority need for the native ipad version to show true resolution of images.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 31, 2013)

What is the range of the wireless? ... I didn't notice any specification neither tried it out yet.


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm using it on the iPad mini. Works great once it's set up.


----------

